# HK pistol magazine interchangeability



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I see magazines advertised for usp/p2000. I also see them for vp9/p2000. Doesn't this mean that, other than the baseplate, the magazines for all 3 are the same? I've looked at them side by side and everything lines up. Anyone else ever wonder about this?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Not the USP, the USPC has common dimensions with the P2000, P30, and VP9. Just the length of the tube and the floor plates differs.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I meant uspc-my mistake. The uspc will accept the vp9 mags. They hang out a little but xtech(I think?) makes a little sleeve that slips over the mag to fill the gap. I was just wondering why the mags aren't advertised as being for uspc/p2000/vp9. Seems like it would be simpler but what do I know, right?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Usafammo3 said:


> I meant uspc-my mistake. The uspc will accept the vp9 mags. They hang out a little but xtech(I think?) makes a little sleeve that slips over the mag to fill the gap. I was just wondering why the mags aren't advertised as being for uspc/p2000/vp9. Seems like it would be simpler but what do I know, right?


Provably because some jackass would buy one not realizing the size difference and complain about needing the sleeve.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Plenty of jackasses out there. My assumption was something to do with stocking or inventory tracking but I think yours is probably better. God forbid you have a little gap below your pinky to have 5 extra rounds after you reload in a life/death situation. That just wouldn't do! Some people prefer a little gap sometimes...😉


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Will a 357Sig P2000 magazine work in a P2000 40 Cal pistol with 40 cal ammo or is this a bad idea? Nephew has a p2000 in 40 and found a reasonable source for 357sig mags that are cheaper than 40 cal p2000 mags.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

CatchySaver said:


> Will a 357Sig P2000 magazine work in a P2000 40 Cal pistol with 40 cal ammo or is this a bad idea? Nephew has a p2000 in 40 and found a reasonable source for 357sig mags that are cheaper than 40 cal p2000 mags.


The follower might be a little different but it should work.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Copy that, thanks.


----------

